# Show your support



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

Tobacconist University is circulating a petition in support of a proposed Federal law that would override the states and allow smoking in all tobacco shops nationwide. You can find the link at http://tobacconistuniversity.org/

The link is the first one called TPA petition


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

I signed! It doesn't make sense to sell them and not let people smoke there. It's not like your going to Walmart.

John


----------

